# Fluffyaudio - Dominus Choir



## paoling (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello Everyone!
We are happy to announce the release of our latest effort: Dominus Choir!



Dominus Choir features a unique engine which automagically works as it should. Featuring True Legato transitions for all the vowels and a new method to seamlessy blends the syllables, Dominus possibly sets a new standard in choir libraries. We tried to put all our efforts in making a library that sounds realistic and it's also really simple to use.

Listen to some more beautiful demos below!



Engine Tutorial Video


Preview Video




James Clark Hands On



Features:

*4 Stereo Mic Positions*
*30 gb* installed (compressed in NCW format)
24 bit / 48 kHz stereo
Innovative and smooth engine with easy to use GUI
True Legato for all vowels
Complete control over the duration of each syllable
50 initial syllables + 150 middle/end syllables
3 keyboard layouts
Sampled in a* warm hall*
200+ premade words
13 Reverb Presets
Velocity Lock for precise tweaking of each note
No unnecessary controls: instant fun!
*Sleepless nights of editing and scripting*
*Until October 10th, you can get it at 319 $ / 319 € instead of 379 $ / 379 €!

DOMINUS CHOIR PRODUCT PAGE*


----------



## ZenFaced (Sep 26, 2017)

Sounds great! I'll be getting this soon for sure!


----------



## manifest (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm in love. I've been waiting for a choir library that fulfills this specific need. Can't wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 26, 2017)

Fantastic !! Really fantastic. Real.


----------



## jneebz (Sep 26, 2017)

Probably gonna get roasted, but $319 for a choir? Wow...


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 26, 2017)

Lower than "other" ones....


----------



## leon chevalier (Sep 26, 2017)

fluffyaudio guys, you keep on impressing me ! 
Congrats !


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 26, 2017)

jneebz said:


> Probably gonna get roasted, but $319 for a choir? Wow...



:facepalm:


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 26, 2017)

jneebz said:


> Probably gonna get roasted, but $319 for a choir? Wow...



If $319 seems kind of high, you can always buy one of these choir libraries instead:

Insolidus: $599
Lacrimosa: $599
Freyja+Wotan: $549
Olympus: $549
Requiem Pro: $549
Symphonic Choirs: $530
Liberis: $499
Voxos: $499
Storm Choir Complete: $468
Arva: $429
Mars: $399
Mercury: $399
Venus: $399



But seriously, if you take a moment to think about how much it would cost to pay every member of a choir for their time, that's a LOT of money right there. And then there's space rental, the cost of high-end recording equipment, and the hundreds of hours invested in mastering, graphic design, scripting, creating demos, marketing, etc. It's no surprise that a quality choir library runs several hundred dollars. I think Fluffy's latest offering for $319 is a fantastic value.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 27, 2017)

Totally agree !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FGBR (Sep 27, 2017)

Nice! 

I may well have missed it, but are triplets of various kinds available from the note value selection?


----------



## Karma (Sep 27, 2017)

It was a pleasure to write for this library. As mentioned above, you can clearly both see and hear that a lot of love has gone into Dominus, and it absolutely shows. Right away upon my first load I found that as well as sounding fantastic, the library acts incredibly well as an inspirational writing tool too. Something I am personally yet to experience from another Choir library.


----------



## jneebz (Sep 27, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> If $319 seems kind of high, you can always buy one of these choir libraries instead:
> 
> Insolidus: $599
> Lacrimosa: $599
> ...



Haha, wow, thanks for the research 

I live Fluffy


Polkasound said:


> If $319 seems kind of high, you can always buy one of these choir libraries instead:
> 
> Insolidus: $599
> Lacrimosa: $599
> ...



Haha your FRV (Forum Response Zeal) score is off the charts  I should have clarified my thought that it's really the cost-use ratio that keeps me from spending big bucks on a choir. I'm sure many here use a choir a lot more than I do.


----------



## jneebz (Sep 27, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> :facepalm:


Sorry my face was melted off in a metal guitar solo accident.


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 27, 2017)

jneebz said:


> I should have clarified my thought that it's really the cost-use ratio that keeps me from spending big bucks on a choir.



I totally understand. The cost-per-use ratio pretty much guides all of my purchases. Since I now have almost everything I need, I'm very particular about what I buy and how much I pay for it. Insolidus and Oceania, for example, are two beautiful choir libraries worth every penny, but since I may never use either one in a production, I wouldn't pay more than $150. The libraries are worth much more, but just not to me. So I definitely know where you're coming from.


----------



## higgs (Sep 27, 2017)

Update #1 - breath samples from the sessions. What you have is so convincing that I notice the singers don’t get a chance to fill their lungs. I love that intimacy in softer recordings I have.


----------



## jneebz (Sep 27, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> I totally understand. The cost-per-use ratio pretty much guides all of my purchases. Since I now have almost everything I need, I'm very particular about what I buy and how much I pay for it. Insolidus and Oceania, for example, are two beautiful choir libraries worth every penny, but since I may never use either one in a production, I wouldn't pay more than $150. The libraries are worth much more, but just not to me. So I definitely know where you're coming from.


Yes, exactly where I'm at. I was just a little thin on context in my initial post...thanks for your grace


----------



## Oliver (Sep 28, 2017)

just bought Dominus...
all i can say is "woooow"
its so inspirational, motivating, emotive and if you happen to play SATB on your keyboard, you immediatley get a real choir feeling!
best library i bought this year!

i am wondering what Spitfire and EastWest will do now?


----------



## MillsMixx (Sep 28, 2017)

Oliver said:


> just bought Dominus...
> all i can say is "woooow"
> its so inspirational, motivating, emotive and if you happen to play SATB on your keyboard, you immediatley get a real choir feeling!
> best library i bought this year!
> ...



How would this compare to Strezov's Freyja, Wotan, Arva bundle? I watched the walkthroughs and see a few similarities with word-building but Dominus seems to be a lot more detailed in that area and has a softer more intimate sound. However the legato action on Strezov stuff is very good. I'm on the fence and haven't seen a lot of talk here about this new library but it looks fantastic. And then there's Insolidus. That one to me seems harder to play the phrases. This one looks easier.


----------



## Oliver (Sep 28, 2017)

unfortunatley i dont have anything from Strezov or Insolidus, but all choirs from soundiron.
Well Dominus is different to them, and its gorgeuos on its own.
my girlfriend is sitting next to my keyboard and goes on saying, "please play it again".
Its like magic and its like directing a real choir.
i love it!


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 28, 2017)

Oliver said:


> just bought Dominus...
> all i can say is "woooow"
> its so inspirational, motivating, emotive and if you happen to play SATB on your keyboard, you immediatley get a real choir feeling!
> best library i bought this year!
> ...


Can I play the library dry? The demos are too wet.. thx.


----------



## Oliver (Sep 29, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Can I play the library dry? The demos are too wet.. thx.



yes you can turn off the reverb, which is attached to most of the demos.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 29, 2017)

Beautiful job Paoling! Great sound and an amazing job on the GUI. The phrase builder is simple and elegant, quantize and preroll switching is unique, and the 3 keyboard layouts are inspired! Still trying to figure out how you made that work. 

One request, I'm waiting for a video that goes through the sound of the mic positions (with extra reverb turned off). All the videos so far feel like I'm in the back of the room (or mid mic?) and I really what to see what the front seats sound like!  Thanks and congrats, a great job all around.


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes please, exactly that!...


----------



## reutunes (Sep 29, 2017)

@Sid Francis @kurtvanzo I had two spare minutes so here you go...


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 29, 2017)

Excellent! Thank you. The close mics are actually great and all the mics seem to mix together well. Would be interested in hearing a demo with a more intimate sound, perhaps the spot and close with some of the mid for ambience. In reality I would probably use them all, far for surrounds would probably work nicely. Congrats again to Fluffy Audio.


----------



## paoling (Sep 29, 2017)

Thank you guys for your overwhelming response. We are very proud of this library and I'm glad (and relieved) that the idea which we followed when sampling this choir has been working so well. 

We are working on another video, more technical, to show all mic positions, how the poly legato engine works, how the keyboard layouts work and are useful to different workflows. 

At the same time we are working on an little update, which has already fixed some issues that Reuben says in his overview. The ability to manipulate words as you wish and keeping its organic flowing sound is to me the major selling point of the library. Also we worked a lot to keep all the library self contained in a single patch, so you don't have to navigate among dozens of different NKIs to use it.

One little note about the video above is that the library is really easy to use. I did the O Magnum Mysterium mockup in few hours and the whole Lacrimosa mockup in two days. But just because I had to transcribe ALL the orchestral parts for the piece! A friend has also showed us an amazing video of him realtime improvising with the choir and an organ patch with a breath controller. Amazing! Maybe I'll be able to post it here soon!

There are also some tricks to get the best from the library, as to not overlap notes that you want to perform with a legato transition (the opposite of what happens with monophonic libraries), disable the velocity lock for further fine editing of each notes (in O Magnum Mysterium the male clusters would otherwise be too much prominent). We tried to stay simple and we are considering any suggested feature wish with great care.

About your questions:
@FGBR No, there are no triplets at the moment. This is a silly oversight that we'll fix it soon, but we'll have to test it accurately before releasing it.
@higgs Breath samples. Great Idea! We took hours of removing them from the recordings, but it would be cool to have them in a kind of RRs on one key.
@C-Wave Yes you can play the library dry, but in my "idea" of the choir sound a good reverb makes everything more magical :D We'll add some IRs from some of my favourite non-convolution reverbs in the next update. 

And to all the great musicians here who had a chance to play with library, if you like post your works here, so maybe I can give you some suggestions about using the instrument or better, we can be charmed like @Oliver girlfriend! :D
I begin with this:



This was the first ever piece I did with this library! I played this thing one night, after countless hours of scripting to test the library with just the macbook keyboard on Ableton Live.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 29, 2017)

paoling said:


> Thank you guys for your overwhelming response. We are very proud of this library and I'm glad (and relieved) that the idea which we followed when sampling this choir has been working so well.
> 
> We are working on another video, more technical, to show all mic positions, how the poly legato engine works, how the keyboard layouts work and are useful to different workflows.
> 
> ...



Thanks Pauling for taking the time to reply to all our inquiries.. regaling dry samples, the only reason I’m asking for them dry, thanks for including those dry IRS, is that I want to use them with VSL Mir Pro convolution reverb settings (Teldex, Synchron stage, etc.. ) and see how they would integrate with orchestral work.


----------



## paoling (Sep 29, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Thanks Pauling for taking the time to reply to all our inquiries.. regaling dry samples, the only reason I’m asking for them dry, thanks for including those dry IRS, is that I want to use them with VSL Mir Pro convolution reverb settings (Teldex, Synchron stage, etc.. ) and see how they would integrate with orchestral work.



Yes it would sound amazing. These days I'm loving Valhalla Room because I'm lately finding convolution somewhat static. Anyway MIR is great. Don't avoid Mid/Far mics anyway, because they have a more cohesive sound to me. My favourite combinations in Dominus are the Mids only or the Far with a touch of Close mics.


----------



## reutunes (Sep 29, 2017)

Seems like Fluffy are taking all requests and critiques on board and communicating well with their customers. Nice work on that, guys.


----------



## FGBR (Sep 29, 2017)

paoling said:


> About your questions:
> @FGBR No, there are no triplets at the moment. This is a silly oversight that we'll fix it soon, but we'll have to test it accurately before releasing it.



Good to hear there will be an update coming. Pretty basic feature I'd say, and I'd have to agree that's it a bit of a silly/surprising oversight!  (Can't see it holding me back much for now though). 

That said, I bought the library on launch day and it's downright beautiful. Very easy to use, endless amounts of syllables, and probably the most inspirational VI I've come across. Put a few fingers on the keyboard and you can't help but write some music. Nice job.


----------



## paoling (Sep 30, 2017)

Hello, everyone. Hagai Davidoff has made this cool video of him live performing Dominus with a Breath Controller and a Percussion + Organ patch!
Very cool! Thanks Hagai!


----------



## higgs (Oct 1, 2017)

paoling said:


> @higgs Breath samples. Great Idea! We took hours of removing them from the recordings, but it would be cool to have them in a kind of RRs on one key.



Maybe inhales on one key and exhales on another? It'd be awesome!


----------



## Oliver (Oct 2, 2017)

paoling said:


> And to all the great musicians here who had a chance to play with library, if you like post your works here, so maybe I can give you some suggestions about using the instrument or better, we can be charmed like @Oliver girlfriend! :D



well...i am still playing for her 
so no new songs ...oh my :-(


----------



## paoling (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello Everyone, we've finally made a very nice (I hope) Engine Walkthrough video for Dominus Choir.



If you have any further questions please ask me!


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 8, 2017)

this may be a silly question and apologies if it's already been addressed but are there any pure legato vowels or are you confined to only constructing "latin" words?


----------



## Olmo (Oct 8, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> this may be a silly question and apologies if it's already been addressed but are there any pure legato vowels or are you confined to only constructing "latin" words?


Hi prodigalson! Yes, Dominus features also pure legato vowels. Or, same thing, let's say that you can build up "words" made up just with one syllabe\vowel.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 8, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> this may be a silly question and apologies if it's already been addressed but are there any pure legato vowels or are you confined to only constructing "latin" words?



Thanks for asking this. I also didn't realize it could do vowel movements instead of latin. Makes it far more useful.
Fluffy, can we hear a video demo of it cycling through vowels? This may sound like a simple use of the engine, but how the vowels transition and how smoothly it can cycle and keyswitch to other vowels can be a major issue. 
Thanks for a great instrument regardless.


----------



## imagegod (Oct 8, 2017)

paoling said:


> If you have any further questions please ask me!



Question: Is it necessary to load the entire patch, or is there a way to save RAM? 1.7 GB's isn't huge (these days), but with 'only' 8 GB's to my name, a slightly smaller footprint would be helpful.

Totally great sound...incredible really.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## paoling (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello @kurtvanzo and @imagegod I've just uploaded a little video for you. The video shows how RAM usage is dynamically handled when building / deleting words. For example the basic memory footprint of the library is 0.60 GB (which are basically the legato transitions) with both the choirs loaded (male and female) and 1 mic position.

Then I build some words with only the vowels. In Dominus there are not present all the possible permutations between the vowels (and no, crossfading between them doesn't sound good, so you are actually hearing the choir performing "AU"). Vowel changes are handled like syllables. Imagine that the library is build on two layers. The first layer is the vowel legato layer. The second layer is the syllable layer. The vowel layer morphs to the syllable layer each time a syllable happens and then it goes to another vowel, according to the syllable that has just played.

Sorry for the bad playing, I was just pressing some random keys directly on my Macbook Pro in _Overlap_ keyboard layout.

Thank you for your kind interest!


----------



## imagegod (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks for the explanation Paoling!

Perfect...just what I wanted hear. Such a gorgeous sound...I know what _Babbo Natale_ is getting me for Christmas...

Mille grazie!


----------



## constaneum (Oct 10, 2017)

Pao Ling. Can we do staccato ??? curious here.


----------



## paoling (Oct 10, 2017)

Not in this release. You can make fastphrasing, but short staccatos a la "O fortuna" no (but it should be amazing for parts like the initial Ooo Fortunaaa). We've concentrated in covering well the fluid phrasing thing with custom wordbuilding which is something really tricky to do with good results on many libraries. For staccato there are other nice options already available.

In general we like to try to make things a bit different from what's available, because it's exciting to try new routes. For example I'd love to make a ensemble string library, but we need to have some fresh ideas to avoid doing "another string library".


----------



## bigcat1969 (Oct 11, 2017)

I've just started my little review based on a review copy (thank you). Since we are getting toward the end of intro pricing, I thought I would share this bit about word building as it might help folks make up their minds before full price if they had concerns about word building in Dominus.

http://bigcatreview.blogspot.com/2017/10/dominus-latin-is-snap.html


----------



## Olmo (Oct 22, 2017)

After "a bit of fun" with Dominus Choir, Ashton Gleckman sent us this lovely piece. I personally found in this young composer uncommon professionalism and sensibility. Hope you'll like his "Hall of Voices":


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 25, 2017)

paoling said:


> Not in this release. You can make fastphrasing, but short staccatos a la "O fortuna" no (but it should be amazing for parts like the initial Ooo Fortunaaa). We've concentrated in covering well the fluid phrasing thing with custom wordbuilding which is something really tricky to do with good results on many libraries. For staccato there are other nice options already available.
> 
> In general we like to try to make things a bit different from what's available, because it's exciting to try new routes. For example I'd love to make a ensemble string library, but we need to have some fresh ideas to avoid doing "another string library".



So you are not even planning to release an update for the staccato?

It's a pity, it's really a wonderful library but I need both legato and staccato.


----------



## CT (Dec 25, 2017)

paoling said:


> For example I'd love to make a ensemble string library, but we need to have some fresh ideas to avoid doing "another string library".



Baroque/period string sections!


----------



## paoling (Dec 25, 2017)

DANIELE said:


> So you are not even planning to release an update for the staccato?
> 
> It's a pity, it's really a wonderful library but I need both legato and staccato.


Who knows


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 25, 2017)

paoling said:


> Who knows



Are you teasing me? 

Well, I need a good flexible choir library ASAP so you have a few days to add staccato (just kidding ).


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 27, 2017)

Wait a minute, I realized only now that you have an italian name, are you italian Paolo?

(sorry for the little ot)


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 27, 2017)

What a wonderful sudden enlightenment  Paolo, Olmo, Rinascimento.... "giggle..."


----------



## fido94 (Dec 27, 2017)

I bought the library yesterday and I was really happy with the sound I got


----------



## conan (Dec 27, 2017)

fido94 said:


> I bought the library yesterday and I was really happy with the sound I got



How is it with tempos like _allegretto_ or _allegra moderato_? I love the sound from the demos and am trying to decide between Dominus and Hollywood Choir (with which I have been working since its release)?


----------



## fido94 (Dec 27, 2017)

conan said:


> How is it with tempos like _allegretto_ or _allegra moderato_? I love the sound from the demos and am trying to decide between Dominus and Hollywood Choir (with which I have been working since its release)?



My first impression is that it works better for more mellow music than upbeat. (I'm thinking Debney's Passion of the Christ emotional moments rather than a Zimmer Epic) 

Are you going for an epic sound? 

I'll report back as I play more with it


----------



## conan (Dec 27, 2017)

fido94 said:


> My first impression is that it works better for more mellow music than upbeat. (I'm thinking Debney's Passion of the Christ emotional moments rather than a Zimmer Epic)
> 
> Are you going for an epic sound?
> 
> I'll report back as I play more with it



I'm definitely not looking for epic. Melisma is important, however. I'm looking forward to your impressions once you've had a chance to dig in a little more.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Dec 29, 2017)

hi Guys - I did a quick test of Dominus today....i am in love...


----------



## paoling (Dec 29, 2017)

Really, beautiful Peter! Excellent and moving writing. We tried to make a choir which could nicely and easily perform exposed music like this.

One tip: if you want to make the choir to end precisely together (for example at 1:02), you can try to make all the released voices to end at more or less at the same time by tweaking them in the pianoroll. Otherwise the script makes a different (sometimes longer) release for an earlier released voice, because it thinks that you are going to perform a legato on that voice (I maybe have to revise the logic here).


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 29, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> hi Guys - I did a quick test of Dominus today....i am in love...




Truly beautiful, great library. Bravo.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Dec 29, 2017)

paoling said:


> Really, beautiful Peter! Excellent and moving writing. We tried to make a choir which could nicely and easily perform exposed music like this.
> 
> One tip: if you want to make the choir to end precisely together (for example at 1:02), you can try to make all the released voices to end at more or less at the same time by tweaking them in the pianoroll. Otherwise the script makes a different (sometimes longer) release for an earlier released voice, because it thinks that you are going to perform a legato on that voice (I maybe have to revise the logic here).



Hey Paoling, nice of you to comment.

Ok I’ll have a look at that, actually I did find another tip after I posted the clip, I found it was really important to have the beginning notes starting together, as the bass had a different timing to an upper voice for example, as soon as I snapped them together hey presto...so my question is it important that the beginning of the chord must start at the beginning of a bar or a beat? Or can it be placed anywhere as long as all parts start at the same time?

Now here is another idea... what if we had a dynamic fader for each male and female choir? I know we have the balance between, but I did think I may want to control the dynamics of each.. no biggie at all.. I am probably way off, as would a real choir do that? Probably not... and I could use two instances of Dominus if I really wanted. Sorry, just excited kid with a new toy!!

I love that I can move my chords within the word it’s self, you need to play a little to get the timings but adds so much realism I think..

Many thanks!


----------



## paoling (Dec 29, 2017)

A dual dynamic option for the two choirs is surely a great idea. It was meant to be in the library, but we ditched in the name of the god of the simplicity. But if we'll find a place in the GUI we'll be happy to add it.

About the beginning of the notes, it really depends on the starting consonant. For instance, if you have a word like "_Glorifica"_, the "_Gl_" part should be a bit before the bar, because the real perceived attack is at the start of the vowel (this is normal in vocal music). This is valid for all the consonants, but obviously in a word like "_Canticus_" the duration of the "_C"_ is so short that it's almost at the same time when the vowel starts. We took account of these differences by analyzing sample per sample, so when you play a chord the library starts the counting for the musical time specified when the vowel actually is heard. 

For example, if you think about a song like "Stand by me", even on a songbook the ST part is probably written at the start of the bar, if you sing it you'll notice that the ST part is actually before the beat.

The _Quantize Word_ function would automatically find the right spot to start the word, but I've always found it too limiting, so better to handcraft in the pianoroll. What I like of Dominus is that in one track with the pianoroll you can achieve very different results just using the modwheel and moving the notes (and if you disable the velocity lock even more control over the individual notes).

For example, another trick when a consonant sticks out too much is to move one or more notes AFTER the consonant (even in the middle of a word). In this way the consonant will be pronounced by just some of the voices in the choir and the other voices will start from the vowel part. It sounds like a weird idea, but it actually works in some occasions.

Another trick, that I'm sure you have learnt already, is to keep a note down if that voice doesn't move. This will always have a smoother result.

Also, someway the slight unquantization of live playing often sounds way better (once you get used to the library) than the super quantized export of a notation software.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Dec 29, 2017)

Fantastic - I have to say it’s really bloody clever, the engine and general layout, I totally agree that simplicity is best. It’s insanley playable, and adjustable as you say.

I’ll crack on with another composition and more tweaking tomorrow.

One thing I wondered, is if there might be in the future, extra words or syllables that you could package as purchasable add-ons? Maybe Greek? Or other such stuff...

Just a thought... again I don’t profess to be a master at choral music but this thought did cross my mind..

All the best
Pete


----------



## HardyP (Dec 29, 2017)

paoling said:


> I just want to thank all the people mentioning Dominus in this thread, I think the two products are aimed at very different styles of music. And, also, we have some exciting plans for Dominus next year.


@paoling since this is your thread -
can you give some hints on this, maybe as an additional help to pull the trigger now....?
Are there also plans to extend the content towards german syllables?

Edit: only saw Pete‘s question after my post, so sorry for the doubling. But hey, great minds think alike, it seems


----------



## paoling (Dec 29, 2017)

Regarding the other library, it seems that what it does at his best is epic stuff. It’s advertised like that and the best sounding demos so far, to me, are the epic ones. So that’s the difference. For many the “church”, intimate, emotional, flowing kind of Choir that Dominus tries to reproduce with samples is a niche in film music (compared to a more mainstream epic choir sound). But, for me, I took choir lessons with the director of Dominus, years ago at the conservatory, and I instantly relate my idea of a choir to something warm and charming, so in my mind the “Dominus” kind of choir is the mainstream idea of a choir sounds.

About expansions, we can’t promise anything but we are looking into it. If we’ll manage to realign all the wonderful people involved in Dominus, we’ll be happy to add more tiles to our dominoes.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Dec 30, 2017)

paoling said:


> Really, beautiful Peter! Excellent and moving writing. We tried to make a choir which could nicely and easily perform exposed music like this.
> 
> One tip: if you want to make the choir to end precisely together (for example at 1:02), you can try to make all the released voices to end at more or less at the same time by tweaking them in the pianoroll. Otherwise the script makes a different (sometimes longer) release for an earlier released voice, because it thinks that you are going to perform a legato on that voice (I maybe have to revise the logic here).




That’s a great tip by the way, once I started to listen and tune in, I noticed a few subtle noises that I could tidy up... thumbs up!


----------



## HardyP (Dec 30, 2017)

Paolo, sorry for the confusion, my intention was not to ask, if you might change the direction towards a more "epic" flavour - far be that from me !!!
It was only in terms of some hints what was behind your "exciting plans". 
And yes, "more domino tiles" would be great (I love that term...)!!


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Jan 7, 2018)

hey guys - this is another piece, but in the setting of an Orchestra - I think it fits quite well, i mean how epic do we need it to be!


----------



## Atarion Music (Jan 23, 2018)

I shut myself off from the world for a mere 3 months to get ahead on my projects and I missed the release. However, pockets are full now and I feel this heavy feeling won't last much longer :(. But...this choir, its hauntingly beautiful. fits my style so I'll take it!


----------

